# My Novel is THE Kindle Daily Deal. Please download!



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

MetaGame has been re-released at the promotional price of $2.99! This is the first sci-fi novel ever to be published by Amazon.com's new and selective publishing division-AmazonEncore.

I guarantee you have *never* read anything like this book. Please give it a shot.

Thanks,
Sam

////////
Blurb:
Speculative science fiction at its finest, MetaGame by Sam Landstrom is a 'future gamers' field guide and a philosophical cyberpunk adventure. In this original and disturbingly irreverent prospective world, gaming is more than a diversion-and gamers are, literally, in it for life. The OverSoul, an enigmatic, unifying force, offers winners points that add up to currency. Reigning champs are given the gift of immortality-while losers are condemned to aging and death. D_Light is one of the best players in his Family and will do anything to win, even if it means committing murder. When he's invited to a MetaGame-an exclusive, high-stakes competition-he jumps at the chance. But after the first quest, D_Light's overly ambitious ways brand him a renegade. With a warped sense of freewill that is needed to prevail, D_Light must either kill someone he's grown to love-or lose everything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Sam! I've included the KindleBoards link to your book in the post above. . . . .

For guidelines on navigating the Boards, I suggest you check out this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

which pretty much spells things out. And please ask if anything is not clear! Please *do* respond to questions about your book. . . .please also check out the other forums and become a part of the community! There's an "Intros and Welcomes" thread down below where you can tell us a bit about yourself.

Enjoy!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> I'm a new author trying to get a few readers for my first novel MetaGame. It's a large scifi novel (~400 pages) and a good value at $0.80. I'd offer it for free, but Amazon won't let me.
> 
> What about a relatively trivial reply like a simple thank you in response to someone posting that they bought it?
> 
> Feedback always appreciated. Thanks!


Hello Sam, I'm kind of new here, too and I've enjoyed everything immensely. I'm not overly familiar with all the posting/forum decorum and probably irritate everyone here with my blither/blather, but I've really got to say that you seem to have done a lot of research in your work. It sounds extremely impressive and has lots of references to things I've heard of, but don't understand. I enjoy reading and learning something new at the same time. I hope you will join in on the other threads and best wishes on your success. I'm sure that there are gazillions (I'm bad with numbers) of people out there interested in your subject matter and story line... gamers, that sort of thing. I tried my hand at Dungeons and Dragons and had a pretty awesome character for a little while. Good luck! Brendan


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I tried my hand at Dungeons and Dragons and had a pretty awesome character for a little while. Good luck! Brendan


Thanks for the warm welcome Brendan. I still play D&D and I'm 35, married with two kids. I play it with a couple of coworkers every week (we're Microsoft nerds).

Thanks also to "Ann in Arlington" for the resources. I'll check them out.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Sam--I am up to Chapter 5 and am really enjoying the book. Clever and novel concept. (ok, I said that on Amazon forums and followed you here --guess I could be considered a stalker now)

I love how sci-fi books start out using terms/situations that you don't understand at first, and then slowly the author doles out information little by little and you begin to understand what a previous reference really meant. I think you've done that very well. And the story reads very well, phrasing, etc seems natural, so I am just wrapped up in the story rather than being "aware" I am reading if you know what I mean.    So--Two thumbs up for the book so far--I am enjoying it a lot!  And BTW--I've been reading sci-fi since I was in the fifth grade and I'm not a push-over with my praise.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> Hi Sam--I am up to Chapter 5 and am really enjoying the book. Clever and novel concept. (ok, I said that on Amazon forums and followed you here --guess I could be considered a stalker now)
> 
> I love how sci-fi books start out using terms/situations that you don't understand at first, and then slowly the author doles out information little by little and you begin to understand what a previous reference really meant. I think you've done that very well. And the story reads very well, phrasing, etc seems natural, so I am just wrapped up in the story rather than being "aware" I am reading if you know what I mean. So--Two thumbs up for the book so far--I am enjoying it a lot! And BTW--I've been reading sci-fi since I was in the fifth grade and I'm not a push-over with my praise.


Yes! I'm soooo happy to hear this feedback. I spent a lot of time trying to build an interesting and plausible world but I was afraid that throwing too much explanation at the reader would make reading it like slogging through a swamp... with big 'ol bugs. I think a good scifi book should prompt questions as you go. But piling up too many questions without ever giving answers reminds me of Lost or X-Files (I like those shows, but come on!). I'm glad to hear that at least some elements of the world are becoming clear as you go.

This story is going to go through several phases and there is going to be a lot to digest. I'd be very interested in hearing more from you as you go through more of the book. I value such feedback and often integrate it back into the story. I believe I can upload updated versions to Kindle. I'll have to look into that.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I am way into the book, location #5354. I found typo on Loc 2260-2662 "ii" instead of "it". On location 4616-20 you use ensured, but did you mean insured? Ok nuff with the picky stuff. I don't know how to reference the areas to a single number.

Except for those things, so far I wouldn't change a THING. Just fun! I love the adolescent boy jokes. A little gross, a little naughty, very funny--reminds me of my son's humor at 14+ and I don't mean this in a bad way at all. It worked.  I love the references to spanker games, great choice of nomenclature! Loved the chase scene in the spanker game, the interaction with the other players. My DH plays Warhammer and the conversations with Fantaspeak  were perfect. The names you give things in the book are spot on, just close enough to what exists in the real world. I hate it when an author chooses something stupid/wrong and you're stuck wincing every time you read it all the way through the book. I loved the walls of his house being advertising; the points-building with product referencing. Reminds me of "I'm going to Disneyworld!" The quotes at beginning of some chapters is a great way to insert info to better flesh out the specifics/background of the story.


I'm trying not to give any spoilers, but I can see how you could take aspects of this world and make lots more stories. Especially  Divine Authority. why, how, who is pulling the strings. Well, gotta go, I've got more to read, I'm gonna be so disappointed when this book ends!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

JeanThree, thanks for your next installment of feedback. I fixed the typos you called and those fixes will get into my next version. I don't want you to feel obligated to edit as you go since that will take you out of the flow of reading, but if you catch something, I appreciate it.

Glad to hear that the terminology is working for you. I had gone through several iterations of some of those terms. A few are a bit geeky but I figure that's a lot of new technology-driven words are named by technophiles (e.g. "blog").

Yes, adolecent humor permeates this book. I guess this is in part because it seems to fit the society but also because I often enjoy low-brow humor.

I'm glad you liked the chase bit. The spanker ghetto took up a lot of chapters and I wanted to confirm it was worth it. The interplay between the SkinWare, the ghetto, and the various agents of the Divine Authority was complex and so I'm glad it held together. 

The italisized bits at the top of some chapters (I think they're called epigraphs) is a play I borrowed from Herbert's Dune series. Mine are a bit longer and of a different style but the basic intent is the same-- flesh out and add authenticity to the world. I'm glad to hear you like them because I've wondered if these would be a bit boring to other people; however, in addition to yourself, I've heard from a few others that have read this book that the epigraphs are valuable. I will probably add more in the next version.

I look forward to any more feedback you have as you read. I wouldn't worry too much about spoilers although perhaps for the end or anything really specific, please send me mail. 

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I downloaded the sample for this and to be honest I was a bit confused at first, but as I read more of it, I became intrigued.  You have a distinct writing style that takes a bit for me to adjust to, but your concept is great!  I think I will move from sample to purchase very soon!!

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for checking it out Rachel! 

Ya, that first chapter is a little disorienting and I agonized over whether I should make it that way. You're being transported several generations into the future and the technology as well as the culture has shifted.

Never hesitate to be honest. I appreciate any feedback you have. Even pretty specific stuff. Just add something like 
************ SPOILER ALERT ************ 
before the feedback.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I kinda love that confusion part at the beginning of sci-fi books if it is done well. A little is good and keeps you reading for the explanation, too much is just too confusing. I think you hit it on the mark in Metagame. 

I remember one book where the subject  was talking about where he was going to check something out and I was bewildered because  he was in more than one place at the same time,(in front of AND behind a tree if I remember right) What how can that happenand then you realized ( as the author slipped a few more bits of info) that the  someone was really a group of about 4-5 little dog-like aliens who acted as one through telepathic  means. Cool! But it  would've been boring if you had said, "Greelock, an alien being who consisted of a group of telepathically linked dog-like creatures peered from in front of and behind the tree at the same time" Yawn.  Anyway it was a great book-if anyone recognizes it let me know, I'd like to re-read it. 

Anyway, the anticipation that answers WILL come is part of the fun!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> I kinda love that confusion part at the beginning of sci-fi books if it is done well. A little is good and keeps you reading for the explanation, too much is just too confusing. I think you hit it on the mark in Metagame.


Ya, I think most sci-fi books start out a little confusing. It seems to go with the territory. However, I think it depends on the kind of sci-fi. For example, Slaughterhouse Five, a complex book, seemed pretty grounded at first to me... It was later and throughout that the book worked its mind bending magic.

Thanks again JeanThree! As before, your feedback is helpful to me.

********SPOILER ALERT************

JeanThree, did you find the chapter that detailed the fall of Queen Pheobah interesting and useful to the plot or tedious and unecessary? I've recieved feedback both ways. This is the chapter with all the "And it came to pass..." in it.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Sam, could you give me the chapter numbers?  I don't remember being irritated by it--but did realize it was  a foray off the beaten track. I am a pretty fast reader, so longer expositions are ok. (well, sometimes I am a good "skimmer", too.) 

**maybe spoiler alert, but I'm a tryin' to be vague**
I think it highlighted the complexity and depth of the spanker games;  devotees really invested themselves in the characters of Queen Phoebah, it was a whole and almost-real world to them, so when the culmination of that game happened, the reactions of the players, and later those who heard about it  were more understandable. I especially loved the replay aspect!! I can see people quoting D_Light's quip if your book ever becomes as famous as it ought to be! (I tried to do a good rendition of it for my DH, but fell flat, I am not cool enough to carry it off.  

so I will re-read and let you know of any more thoughts after you tell me the chapters, I am  too lazy to hunt through the numbers to find it. Thanks.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

JeanThree, it's chapter 15. Don't feel any pressure to re-read it. You already told me the main thing I wanted to know which was whether it annoyed you-- your first impression. I'm counting your response as a "Keep it in".

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, guys, you can hide your spoilers with spoiler tags, like this:

```
[spoiler]Spoiler Text Here[/spoiler]
```
And it looks like this:


Spoiler



Spoiler Text Here


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

marianner said:


> Hey, guys, you can hide your spoilers with spoiler tags, like this:
> 
> ```
> [spoiler]Spoiler Text Here[/spoiler]
> ...


It figures that someone with as many posts as you would know that. 

And so you can just highlight the blackout area and the text appears like invisible ink. Slick. Thanks marianner!

------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of "MetaGame" for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

I uploaded a second version of my novel MetaGame. There weren't a whole lot of changes but I wanted to fix some typos. Thanks to JeanThree for catching these!

Also, my niece redesigned my cover art. You can check it out here: http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC

We will probably rework the art at least once more. We were talking about swapping out the model.

Sam


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Sam Landstrom said:


> I uploaded a second version of my novel MetaGame. There weren't a whole lot of changes but I wanted to fix some typos. Thanks to JeanThree for catching these!


Sam,

I want to download the new version, but Amazon said to make sure it was up and ready - is there a way to tell from the sample that I'm getting the new version?

Karen
Books On The Knob


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

koland said:


> Sam,
> 
> I want to download the new version, but Amazon said to make sure it was up and ready - is there a way to tell from the sample that I'm getting the new version?
> 
> ...


Hi Karen, as a matter 'o fact, I did change a paragraph that should be in the sample. I changed the second paragraph just after the italisized epigraph at the top.

Old version:
His body trembled and his tears were swept away under the SaniRinse. Crying and vomiting he muttered, "OverSoul please help me."

New Version:
His body trembled and his tears were swept away. Crying and vomiting he muttered, "OverSoul please help me."

Please let me know if you're getting the old version. I don't have a Kindle available so I can't test it myself.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Sam,

I did get the new version, thanks. You'll see a return today, that's just me swapping out the version, not a rejection. I had a couple of others to get updated (Clutter Diet and Dune had major format overhauls), so had the CS rep return yours at the same time, so I could get the update. As has been the case before, CS cannot send you the updated version of a book once purchased. They had to return/rebate the original book, let it delete off the home page, then I could repurchase the book. So far, they have been great about occasions when the price is not the same. Dune, for example, had gone up $6.04 since I purchased it, so they did a $6 promotion on the account for the "next" book purchase; I ended up paying 4 cents more this time, but the book is reportedly greatly improved. They can only do whole dollar promotions (and you must be careful as it only will work against one book, so if you don't buy the one they gave the credit on, you might "waste" it on a very low price book).

Anyway, I have the new version and it's back on my TBR pile.

Karen


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Karen, glad it worked out in the end. Wow, between the ambiguous message about getting the updated copy and the need for refund vodoo, I'll definitely wait until I have some pretty significant changes before uploading another version. 

Please let me know if you run into any formatting issues. I noticed some minor ones, but, again, I'm not messing with it for a while.

Thanks for checking it out,
Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

So I think I'll carve out some time over the next few months to write another version of this book. Keep in mind that the current version is not a work in progress, it has been edited, and according to most reviews, is awesome.

But anything that is made can be made a little better and since MetaGame is currently exclusively an ebook, it seems criminal to not allow it to evolve. I don't expect major changes, but I do expect a 3-10% improvement.

If you have feedback, please post it here with your spoiler text (if you have any) cloaked as shown in the posts above.

Good readers, thanks again for your support.
Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

I have been selling 20+ novels/day for several days now and then CRASH! Just a trickle. 

The only thing I see was that I recently got one average review (3 stars) and, despite having 5 other 5 star reviews, knocked down my average. I think this in turn knocked me off of the high rating lists.

If this is the case, it sure sucks when one review, not even a bad one, can do so much damage...

I'm sure other writers on here have had the same thing happen. These ratings sure are a double-edged sword.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I was surprised at that review, too, because your book was a totally enjoyable experience for me, one of  the best this year-- and I am not a gamer.  Hopefully those 20+ per day buyers will finish the book soon and you'll get more reviews from people who totally loved it. I am sure 1 review that verbally was positive but numerically middle of the road is not going to mess things up in the long run. I always take into account what the person says, not the numbers, knowing people vary so much in how they rate things.

I am always amazed at how reviews vary anyway. I absolutely HATED Pillars of the Earth (stupid, 2-dimensional characters ( and I am gifting them a dimension in my kindness), repetitive descriptions, dumb to the max plot holes, yet over 700 people gave it 5 stars. Go figure!

Oh, I re-read, what is the "high-ratings list"--is this something I can find to look for new books? Looks like it means you go bumped out of the spotlight to reach more people looking at your book?


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

JeanThree, thanks for the props. I'm done moping about this. My little 5 star streak was bound to end eventually. From what I can tell, ALL books get bad ratings. At least if they're popular. Dune got like two dozen 1 star ratings. And when I read them, they were mostly coherent and well thought out. And although I didn't agree with 1 star, I did concede some of their points. Same thing with Slaughterhouse Five. Thankfully those particular reviewers haven't found me yet. 

Besides, my sales are showing stirrings of life again...

By ratings lists, I just mean that when you browse by genre and you sort by rating, you will get a list. I assume this is something people do 'cause I do it. Anyway, to show up in the first few pages of this, you had better have pretty much a perfect score.

It's funny you mention Pillars of the Earth. I read that gigantic book recently and it made me swear off best sellers for a while. It was sooo formulaic. I liked the first fourth of the book mostly due to the historical references and the fact that the characters hadn't worn on me yet. Eventually I just started rolling my eyes as the villian's plots again and again were foiled, yet they kept hatching new evil plans like mideval Batman and the Joker. It got downright tedious. Even still, I wouldn't give it one star. 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

I Uploaded a new cover! Check it out: http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC

I think it has a soothing and classic sci-fi look. IMO, the model is prettier too and, as far as that goes, makes the image more arresting.

That said, I think the earlier one is actually better. The puzzle pieces are a good kind of creepy and more consistent with how the book plays out. So if the earlier art is better, why change it? Because it's so easy. Let's hear it for the internet, eh? I'll probably change the art back tomorrow or maybe use yet another piece of art. It only takes a minute.

Anyway, let me know if you think this one is better. The old art is shown with my profile on this forum.


----------



## wordsInaLine (Jun 13, 2009)

I just finished reading Metagame and really enjoyed it. I am definitely partial to books with well constructed and internally self-consistent worlds, especially where real thinking went into figuring out what the cultural ramifications might be for dramatic choices. 

I just gave your book 4 stars on Amazon.

Do keep up the good work.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

wordsInaLine said:


> I just finished reading Metagame and really enjoyed it. I am definitely partial to books with well constructed and internally self-consistent worlds, especially where real thinking went into figuring out what the cultural ramifications might be for dramatic choices.
> 
> I just gave your book 4 stars on Amazon.
> 
> Do keep up the good work.


That's awesome! I'm glad you appreciated the thought that went into building that world. It took a lot of time, but it is what I'm most proud of in regard to that book.

Thank you for the review. I don't see it on there yet so you must have just posted it. I look forward to reading it. 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Hi WordsInaLine, I don't see your review up there. I hope you didn't lose your work when you tried to submit it. That kind of thing happens to me sometimes. My connection will cut out as I press "Post" and then I can't recover it.  

Or maybe Amazon is just being really slow about updating reviews....


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

I swapped the cover art again, check it out: http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC

It's similar to the last one, just in red.

What do you think?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Sam Landstrom said:


> I swapped the cover art again, check it out: http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC
> 
> It's similar to the last one, just in red.
> 
> What do you think?




I love it! Keep that!!!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Thanks CS, I'm glad you like this one. I was still thinking of having the puzzle pieces coming out of her face. However, doing this would mess up her symmetry a bit and humans are apparently attracted by symetrical faces.  Anyway, it will be fun to experiment more in the months ahead.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Sam Landstrom said:


> Thanks CS, I'm glad you like this one. I was still thinking of having the puzzle pieces coming out of her face. However, doing this would mess up her symmetry a bit and humans are apparently attracted by symetrical faces. Anyway, it will be fun to experiment more in the months ahead.


I think you should leave it as-is. It's perfect now. But if you must do something with puzzle pieces, maybe make just her eyes pieces of a puzzle?


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

CS said:


> I think you should leave it as-is. It's perfect now. But if you must do something with puzzle pieces, maybe make just her eyes pieces of a puzzle?


Hmmm, so you don't think just using the new model with the old design would be better? Ok, so do you like the red version of the new art or the blue? Below is the blue version:










And, again, here's the red:


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I prefer the red. It provides a nice contrast against the blue. 

The other one is too blue.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the feedback CS!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Wow, nearly 400 copies of MetaGame sold since it went up 3 weeks ago. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Very impressive, Sam.  Congrats!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Very impressive, Sam. Congrats!


Thanks Carol. I don't know what percentage of those who bought it will actually read it since many customers may not feel very invested in the novel at 80 cents; nevertheless, it's cool to have the book on that many Kindles out there... somewhere.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Wow, just got a nibble from a publisher. I wonder if me going indie on the Kindle Store will turn them off? 

Probably. 

I told them all about it so I'll see what they say. Some indie authors on here might be interested in publisher attitudes toward premature Kindle publishing. I'll be sure to post any developments.

All well, this indie thing is pretty fun anyway.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

To summarize, here's a list of all my cover art so far.

Original:









Makeup Commercial:









Makeup Commercial (soothing version)









The Eye:









The Eye (aggressive version):









Blue Beguiler:









Blue Beguiler with green streaks:









Cloak and Dagger:









Coak and Dagger AND you're gonna die:









Ghost in the Machine:









Vengeful Ghost in the Machine:









-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC


----------



## UnknownVariable (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Sam,

I registered on the forums just to reply to this thread. I found the thread through google after searching for some information on this crazy book I found on Amazon for only $0.80. The synopsis sounds amazing, and for $0.80, who can pass that up? So far all the reviews on Amazon are positive - I'll be sure to add my own once I read the book. You should probably consider increasing the price once more reviews are placed. People tend to not spend money on cheaply priced things if they think it's cheap for a reason. 

With all that said, I'm glad I picked up a copy, and I'll be sure to let you know what I think of it.

As for staying on topic (  ), I highly highly suggest keeping one of the last two, either the blue or red. The blue gives the cover more of a "deep ocean / in too deep" feel, whereas the red gives it more of an "attack and danger" feel. Those two covers look the most professional, and the code in the background gives it much more of a tech / future look, which, I will admit, is what got me to click on the book in the first place. I tend to be picky with book cover art (and music album art, and movie poster art, et cetera et cetera...), and those two covers sell it the best for me. 

If your book gets printed, it looks to be something I'd be proud to keep on my desk.  Best of luck!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

The newest cover with red is the very best. The original model looks like a cosmetic ad (as previously noted by someone else), The new model looks exotic, a little otherworldly and unique which fits for sci-fi. The Puzzle pieces, while appropriate, look dated to me, who does puzzles anymore anyway?, it is the antithesis of a forward look at a  futuristic world. And it is a little too pat and obvious. I like what looks like computer code I am so not techy, running across her face. I reallly reallllllly like the latest version in red!! Good job!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

UnknownVariable said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I registered on the forums just to reply to this thread. I found the thread through google after searching for some information on this crazy book I found on Amazon for only $0.80. The synopsis sounds amazing, and for $0.80, who can pass that up? So far all the reviews on Amazon are positive - I'll be sure to add my own once I read the book. You should probably consider increasing the price once more reviews are placed. People tend to not spend money on cheaply priced things if they think it's cheap for a reason.
> 
> ...


UnknownVariable, thanks for going through the trouble to post! Odds are, based on your chosen forum name, you will like this book. (;

I've wondered about my price for the reason you bring up. My main goal is to get my book into as many hands as possible without regard to income; however, if, perversely, I could increase volume by increasing sales that would be a bonus! I might experiment in the weeks ahead. Another evil plan I thought of was to keep my price low until I got reasonably high on the best seller's list and then, WHAM! Push the price up to a few bucks. We'll see...

Thanks to feedback like yours, I'm starting to let go of the old puzzle piece design. So far, I think people have responded most strongly to the new ones so those will stay until I get something better.

I value your feedback, UnknownVariable, so I look forward to hearing from you via a review and/or somewhere else (e.g. this thread).

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> The newest cover with red is the very best. The original model looks like a cosmetic ad (as previously noted by someone else), The new model looks exotic, a little otherworldly and unique which fits for sci-fi. The Puzzle pieces, while appropriate, look dated to me, who does puzzles anymore anyway?, it is the antithesis of a forward look at a futuristic world. And it is a little too pat and obvious. I like what looks like computer code I am so not techy, running across her face. I reallly reallllllly like the latest version in red!! Good job!


Who does puzzles anymore? LOL. You're right.

You're also correct about the intention of the programming code in the background. I wasn't sure where my niece got a hold of code and so I zoomed in on it... It's HTML, the same presentation language used to create web pages. You can't even do real programming with HTML (unless you use script which is another matter). And so it's a facade, but who cares? It looks like code from a distance. 

I'll have to swap it out with some real code later. Have the code do something cool like time travel or datamine for messages from God.

Thanks JeanThree, I'm going to keep the red one for a while. That's the one currently on the Kindle Store.


----------



## UnknownVariable (Jun 18, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> UnknownVariable, thanks for going through the trouble to post! Odds are, based on your chosen forum name, you will like this book. (;
> 
> I've wondered about my price for the reason you bring up. My main goal is to get my book into as many hands as possible without regard to income; however, if, perversely, I could increase volume by increasing sales that would be a bonus! I might experiment in the weeks ahead. Another evil plan I thought of was to keep my price low until I got reasonably high on the best seller's list and then, WHAM! Push the price up to a few bucks. We'll see...
> 
> ...


Haha, yes, it's my online handle just about everywhere, so if you Google it, I'm probably easily stalked.  I've used the name for many years now, a bit after I got into programming.

You could probably keep the cover that's on there now as a permanent choice, I think.  I dare say it looks better than many other book covers I've seen. Of course, if you do want to try for something even better ( improvement is always good! ) I could whip up some faux time travel ( or other ) code for you. I can write it in a few different languages and you could pick and choose which you think look best. Should only take a few minutes at most. 

I'll be starting the book over the weekend and will likely finish it before Monday. I'll post a review on Amazon when I do and copy it over here as well.

PS: You're quite welcome.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

UnknownVariable said:


> Haha, yes, it's my online handle just about everywhere, so if you Google it, I'm probably easily stalked.  I've used the name for many years now, a bit after I got into programming.
> 
> You could probably keep the cover that's on there now as a permanent choice, I think.  I dare say it looks better than many other book covers I've seen. Of course, if you do want to try for something even better ( improvement is always good! ) I could whip up some faux time travel ( or other ) code for you. I can write it in a few different languages and you could pick and choose which you think look best. Should only take a few minutes at most.
> 
> ...


Write some code for the art? I NEVER turn down free work. Yes, pseudo code (maybe C++/C# like) would be the way to go since real time traveling code is really hard to compile.  However, keep in mind that I was planning on doing this myself, but I don't think I'll get to it soon. Better than time travel software would be to base it on the book.

For example... Don't read yet, 'cause it's potentially a semi-spoiler:


Spoiler



Define an "OverSoul" class that inherites from "TheGame". Or a "Lily" class that inherites from "Human".


 And if that's not geeky, I don't know what is.

Ok, have a great weekend!

Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, if you've read MetaGame and haven't reviewed it yet, please take the time to toss a review up. The feedback has been outstanding so far.

Thanks!

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

I was thinking of making an audio book for MetaGame. You all use Kindles, but is anyone else into audio books? I find them to be a lifesaver on my commute to and from work. Just download them to your iPod, Zune, or whatever.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Sam, I was reading your thread at the Amazon boards then found the link here. I also wrote a sci-fi recently, though not nearly as deep as it seems yours is. I'd love to read the sample, but I don't have a Kindle or an iPhone/iTouch yet. Is it available elsewhere or are you sitting tight for the time being? At any rate, I've gotta say, the cover art is amazing, good work! I kinda like your approach to this, and have subsequently decreased the price of the Kindle edition some. (It's currently 3.99, reduced to 2.99 for the moment (which hasn't quite processed yet)... I was trying to keep it the same price as the full eBook offered at my site, but am considering reducing it like yours to at least get some more exposure...) Anyhow, enough of my rambling.  Back to the reason I registered to post... 



Sam Landstrom said:


> Wow, just got a nibble from a publisher. I wonder if me going indie on the Kindle Store will turn them off?
> 
> Probably.
> 
> ...


Yeah, do let us know what happens. I'm pretty firmly set on the indie route, but I would be curious to see what a publisher said about the matter.



Sam Landstrom said:


> I was thinking of making an audio book for MetaGame. You all use Kindles, but is anyone else into audio books? I find them to be a lifesaver on my commute to and from work. Just download them to your iPod, Zune, or whatever.


I personally love audio books and I'm planning on recording an audio book for my novel soon as well. Will have some friends help with all the main characters and a few others to do the various bit characters. I think it's a great idea and a good form of publicity, especially if you could get it listed in the iTunes store and elsewhere. There's a really good, basic tips and advice in this article:

http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/how-to-podcast-a-book.aspx

Some of which is very obvious but I thought it was nice to have it all spelled out, and they thought of some things I didn't.

Anyhow, looking forward to your response, hope all goes well with your venture!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Josh, your book sounds really cool. Reminds me of Stephen King's UR in a way. I just requested a sample.


----------



## numberten (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm about 3/4 or the way through the book, and am enjoying myself. Very inventive and unique.

However, one thing is driving me crazy! The author can't keep the names straight. I've lost track of the number of times that "Lyra" has become "Lily" (e.g. location 5366 "D_Light and Lily affirmed" - that should be Lyra), and the most jarring example was after the scene on the stage, when Katria became Treva.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

numberten said:


> I'm about 3/4 or the way through the book, and am enjoying myself. Very inventive and unique.
> 
> However, one thing is driving me crazy! The author can't keep the names straight. I've lost track of the number of times that "Lyra" has become "Lily" (e.g. location 5366 "D_Light and Lily affirmed" - that should be Lyra), and the most jarring example was after the scene on the stage, when Katria became Treva.


Thanks for pointing this out numberten! I didn't realize I was swapping those particular characters as no one else had mentioned it. This is exactly why I welcome reader feedback. I will scour my book today and fix it. I should have a fix up early this week.

That's what I get for having Lily and Lyra sound too much alike. Similar names, very different characters. 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Josh Smith said:


> ...Yeah, do let us know what happens. I'm pretty firmly set on the indie route, but I would be curious to see what a publisher said about the matter.


Ya, I haven't heard back from them yet. This is the pattern I've noticed with this particular publisher. I send them something they explicitely asked for and they ignore me for a few months. Finally they get back to me, ask me for something else and then the ignoring starts again.

This is one of the reasons I just published up on the Kindle. I couldn't stand all the waiting. One publisher wanted 10 months to a year to get back to me (granted, that was for an unsolicited manuscript). I don't take this sort of thing personally. Publishing is a tough business and the recession makes it even tougher.



Josh Smith said:


> I personally love audio books and I'm planning on recording an audio book for my novel soon as well. Will have some friends help with all the main characters and a few others to do the various bit characters. I think it's a great idea and a good form of publicity, especially if you could get it listed in the iTunes store and elsewhere. There's a really good, basic tips and advice in this article:
> 
> http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/how-to-podcast-a-book.aspx
> 
> Some of which is very obvious but I thought it was nice to have it all spelled out, and they thought of some things I didn't.


Thanks Josh, I'll check out the link. One thing I haven't figured out yet is where I can publish the audio book after I create it. I think Audio.com would be a great place to sell it or give it away, but I don't think they have a "do it yourself" publishing system like the Kindle Store does... Anyway, I'll post to you when I learn more.

BTW, welcome to the Kindle self publishing world! You should start a thread on The Book Bazaar introducsing your work for everyone. At the low price you're offering it at, you will get some sales. Make sure that when you post, you get notified when people reply and make sure you reply to them even if it's just to thank them for buying the book. Doing this is the polite thing to do and it will bump your thread to the top which will increase your exposure.

Thanks for the compliment on the artwork. It took a few iterations to get that particular one. There might be a few more versions in the future, but for now I'm pretty happy with this one.

Ironically, I too do not have a Kindle, otherwise I'd check out your work. I borrow my friend's iPhone to test my own content and play around with the store.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## numberten (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Landstrom. I have a couple of other typos, and might find more as I finish the book. Would you like me to post them here, email you, or handle them some other way?

Thanks.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

numberten said:


> Thanks Mr. Landstrom. I have a couple of other typos, and might find more as I finish the book. Would you like me to post them here, email you, or handle them some other way?
> 
> Thanks.


Cool, you can post typos here.

Yes, that Katria/Treva substitution was particularly bad. That was a short section I added after the edit pass and didn't bother to get edited... I guess I should have.

I fixed that issue, the other substitution you found, and a few typos. I uploaded the new version.

Thanks again!
Sam


----------



## Josh Smith (Jun 22, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> BTW, welcome to the Kindle self publishing world! You should start a thread on The Book Bazaar introducsing your work for everyone. At the low price you're offering it at, you will get some sales. Make sure that when you post, you get notified when people reply and make sure you reply to them even if it's just to thank them for buying the book. Doing this is the polite thing to do and it will bump your thread to the top which will increase your exposure.


Heehee, thanks, didn't mean to hijack your thread or anything. I plan on posting a thread as soon as the price change I put in goes into effect... I did it last night but forgot to hit publish... Whoops! Anyhow, will post soonish, thanks.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Sam, I still wait patiently for MetaGame to come out in print...okay, maybe not so patiently...I want to read it reeeaaaally badly! Also I'm excited for the interview on Friday...can't wait to put a voice to your name/face.

For anyone who's finished MetaGame and want something else to read, check out my book (link is in the sig!).


----------



## numberten (Jun 22, 2009)

Finished the book, more interesting than I thought it would be, good work. First a few typos and then a general question.

Location 3583 "messaging Djoser's shoulder" should be massaging, I think.

Location 5597 "atheistically pleasing" should be aesthetically, although as an Atheist I enjoyed the typo.

Location 5608 "Although plants... gardens, it... great deal of creatures...". There is something wrong with this sentence. "Plants" is the subject of the first clause, but "it" refers to the life in the gardens, I think, which makes the "great deal of creatures" sound funny. Not sure how to fix it.

Location 5613 "lied" sounds wrong to me, I think it should be lay.

Location 5797 "daughters,that" needs a space after the comma.

Location 5867 "found her check" should be cheek

Location 6052 "animal reading itself" should be readying.

Finally, a comment. I'm going to try to be vague to avoid being a spoiler. The fundamental question is: where are the other Metagame players/teams? They are mentioned and accounted for several times (e.g. the delay in quest postings), but are never seen. This is especially problematic with the conclusion. Do they exist? On different quests perhaps?


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

numberten said:


> Finished the book, more interesting than I thought it would be, good work.


Thanks! But why would you read a book that you didn't think would be good?

Thanks for the list of typos those will be fixed immediately and the new version uploaded within the next few days.



numberten said:


> Finally, a comment. I'm going to try to be vague to avoid being a spoiler. The fundamental question is: where are the other Metagame players/teams? They are mentioned and accounted for several times (e.g. the delay in quest postings), but are never seen. This is especially problematic with the conclusion. Do they exist? On different quests perhaps?


Ok, mouse over this to see it or copy and paste it:


Spoiler



The book was getting a bit long as it was and so getting any detail on the other teams simply didn't make the bar. I actually would have liked to introduce other teams and nobles. It would have been cool to have them hunt D_Light's party. Because Lyra and Djoser's team had been demonized, catching them would have satisfied the first quest and eliminated a rival team at the same time. In the absense of that, I should have had a brief blurb explaining that the other teams had branched off on seperate quests. Having all the teams compete on the same quest at the same time could become logistically problematic. For instance, in the first quest, there was only one demon to catch. For the third quest, there was only one Dr. Monsa. It would be quite an imposition to have several teams decend on him at once. I was envisioning, but did not explain, that different teams started at the same point, but followed different quest trees which may or may not intersect. These quests would, like all grinder games in The Game, fullfill some purpose (e.g. economic, prayer fullfilment of team members, etc). Needless to say, ultimately another team won the MetaGame, but I didn't expect that to be important to the story. I could have wrapped that up with a little blurb toward the end. Also, an explanation of the game mechanics (varient trees) could be explained in an epigraph at the beginning of one of the chapters, but I don't know if folks really read those. 



Anyway, I can understand this to be a point of confusion and I'll work on a fix for the next version.

Thanks again for your feedback!
Sam


----------



## numberten (Jun 22, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> Thanks! But why would you read a book that you didn't think would be good?


Excuse me for not being more explicit. I've read many books like yours that are filled with good ideas and interesting characters but end with a clunk. I was trying to commend you for an ending that stayed within the framework of the novel but was truly climactic.

Thanks for the explanation of the other teams.


Spoiler



The idea that the other quests intersect (and are efficiently bound with) D_Light's team fits well within the story. Actually making this work sounds difficult, especially within the Hunter/Hunted/Hunt the hunted idea.



Anyway, thanks for the fun read!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> Sam, I still wait patiently for MetaGame to come out in print...okay, maybe not so patiently...I want to read it reeeaaaally badly! Also I'm excited for the interview on Friday...can't wait to put a voice to your name/face.
> 
> For anyone who's finished MetaGame and want something else to read, check out my book (link is in the sig!).


Thanks Dawson, I'm looking forward to it too. I installed Skype but haven't tested it out yet.

Also, I started the process of creating a paperback version through CreateSpace so hopefully that will get rolling soon.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

numberten said:


> Excuse me for not being more explicit. I've read many books like yours that are filled with good ideas and interesting characters but end with a clunk. I was trying to commend you for an ending that stayed within the framework of the novel but was truly climactic.
> ...


Thanks numberten, I very much appreciate your compliment. There were a lot of different endings that I considered, but finally one bubbled up to the surface. I still wonder about it and may tweak it sometime.

I asked 'cause I was just imagining you looking at the description of the book on the Kindle store and thinking "Oh, this will probably stink, but I'm going to read it anyway."

Now I get it.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

numberten, forgot to ask earlier to review the book if you feel so inclined... and the typos have been fixed so that shouldn't be an issue for new downloads. 

Thanks.

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

I mentioned this on another forum, but I wanted to mention it here too 'cause I thought it was interesting:

On Amazon, 35% of books that have a Kindle version are sold as Kindle ebooks.

That's amazing!

Jeff Bezos attributes this to the fact that Kindle readers read a very disproportionate number of books compared to the general population. It reminds me of the 80-20 rule which states that 20 percent of something always are responsible for 80 percent of the results. Since you're reading this, chances are that you are a member of the 20% of book readers.

Obvious I suppose, but it's interesting to codify it in this New York Times article (written on 5/6/09):

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/06/how-the-kindle-let-amazon-make-a-lot-from-the-few/

From the article:
"...Look at this rather astounding statistic from Amazon's news conference on Wednesday introducing a larger Kindle: On Amazon.com, 35 percent of sales of books that have a Kindle edition are sold in that format. That's up, by the way, from 13 percent in February, according to a slide put up by Amazon.com's chief executive, Jeffrey P. Bezos.

Think of what that means. Amazon has tens of millions of customers. It sold 500,000 Kindles last year, Mark Mahaney of Citigroup estimates. So even if it has twice that many in distribution, that is a lot of e-book buying by a small number of people.

The Kindle must have an enormous penetration of what is a very distinctive, and for Amazon, quite lucrative, segment: very heavy buyers of books."

So I guess that makes folks on this forum "heavy buyers of books" and therefore influential players.

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Sam, remember that we have a show tonight at 8:30 Eastern! Should be exciting all around. I'm anxious to talk to Sam and our other guests.

Anyone can listen and call in tonight right here.

Dawson


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

FYI, I updated the book again. Just fixed the last of the typos "numberten" posted on this thread (thanks again!) as well as a few other small tweaks. If you have an older version, I wouldn't bother upgrading since I think it's a little bit of a pain to do and the changes aren't that major.

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Got another nice review (4 stars). I'm up to 8 reviews now. Not a huge number, but starting to get meaningfull.

Review:
"Kindle Sci-Fi: A good read, worth the price!, June 28, 2009 
By Dr. Awkward (Texas) - See all my reviews

I don't usually buy books from independant writers, but the reviews were solid. I'm glad I did.

This was a well written book, with good action, relatively well thought out characters, and an interesting setting.

It is definitely worth the $0.80!"

Thanks Dr. Awkward, wherever you are.

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Wow, another great review! I wanted to thank karmaqueen and post her review here:

********
Do not miss this one!!!, June 28, 2009 
By  karmaqueen - See all my reviews 

I started to read Metagame after hearing about it in one if the forum posts. Downloaded it, thinking I did not have too much too lose. Oh My God!!! Could not put it down!! Loved it, got hooked on it inmediately and did nothing that day except read.... If you love original, this definitely IS original. Do not get fooled into thinking that you have to like video games to like this novel, you don't, I don't. The story hooks you, enthralls you, surrounds you, and when it ends you feel spent but wanting more! 
This is one of those books that will make you look for more like it (and if you find one, please tell me..)


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Someone going by the name "Sporadic" posted a list of free/cheap Kindle books.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42973

My book was on the list along with several other indie authors I've gotten to know on these forums. People spreading the word about books that are bargains or that they just like does wonders for emerging authors such as myself. So if you read a book you like, say something-- it makes a big difference. Saying that you do or don't like the Twilight Series will be drowned out in the din, but saying something about a less known product can have a big effect.

BTW, thanks everyone. Sales and reviews have been great!

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Just uploaded another version of MetaGame. 

Tweaked a few things that were bugging me and reworked a plot element that was confusing a few readers.

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed MetaGame, a sci-fi novel for 80 cents


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Since none of that bought it before can download the new version (and you can only contact CS so many times on the same title to do the return/rebuy thing, I'd assume), do you have a method of getting updated versions to us early buyers?


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

koland said:


> Since none of that bought it before can download the new version (and you can only contact CS so many times on the same title to do the return/rebuy thing, I'd assume), do you have a method of getting updated versions to us early buyers?


Sorry Karen, I don't have a mechanism for this. I noticed you already went through the trouble of updating this book once. I imagine it's a little frustrating to see me put up so many updates. Let me assure you that the difference between the first version (which was carefully edited) and the last version, is not great. If it's a pain to do the "update dance" I recommend you don't do it.

These updates are small "value adds" which I wouldn't even bother uploading if it were not for how easy Amazon has made it to do an update.

An aside:
The right thing would be for Amazon to allow you to download all updates once you purchased the book. I'm not surprised they don't. Individual books have not historically evolved rapidly over time. You write it, ship thousands of paper copies, and maybe years down the road you publish an updated version. And so now there is a mismatch between the Kindle eBook publishing capability given to authors and the way we all have come to think of books.

Also, I assume most traditional publishers don't fiddle with their Kindle books much after it has been published. However, an indie author like myself can be pretty responsive to reader feedback and want to impliment it quickly. That is probably another reason why this issue isn't high on Amazon's priority list. Such "rapid evolution" behavior is probably indicative of Indie authors and such authors do not make up a large proportion of Kindle sales... at least I can't imagine we do.

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents
MetaGame


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Either the Kindle Store is on crack or my Digital Text Platform book sale tracker is. My book MetaGame is rapidly rising up the best seller list, but according to my DTP tracker, I'm selling only a handful of books here and there. Any authors out there seen this kind of behavior from DTP?

I'm mostly convinced that Amazon is just not reporting all my sales and is therefore cheating me. I've seen the DTP tracker get "stuck" before and I've heard of others claiming the same thing. I'm only selling my book for 80 cents so not a lot of money is at stake, but it's the principal of it you know?  

The other alternative is that my overall sales ranking and my climb up the best seller's list is wrong. I guess that would be an error in my favor, but I'd just assume the mistake wasn't made 'cause it's confusing. And mocking.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Another great review. This makes 10 total. Fun and exciting stuff this is! Thanks to Dr. Victoria L. San Juan.

********
By  Dr. Victoria L. San Juan "vsanjuan99" (Seattle, WA United States) - See all my reviews
    
I bought this book for my kindle because it was cheap. What a great surprise! Sam Landstrom's future world of gaming and grinding, of games within games, and real life characters mixing with gaming personas is well thought out and extremely entertaining. The story line and action are great plus there are several deeper and thought provoking themes about personal freedom, artificial intelligence (think Blade Runner), societal needs vs. the individual and more. This is a must read for a gamer and fun for all sci-fi fans.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

So Amazon nixed my 20% discount so I can no longer sell my book for 80 cents. This has happened to other authors on here. Anyone know why the discount goes away?

I guess now the title of this discussion is now innacurate, but I don't see a way to change it. ):

I lowered my price 1 cent to 0.99. That's as low as Amazon will let me go.

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 99 cents


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Sam,

Amazon has been systematically removing the discounts from all Kindle Books. It's anybody's guess why they are doing this, though some authors have surmised that the big pubs were cheating Amazon out of thier royalties by hiking up the price of thier books so high that Amazon was losing money to discount them. Right now, the only way to get your book priced at 80 cents (or lower) is to publish it on MobiPocket.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Sam,
> 
> Amazon has been systematically removing the discounts from all Kindle Books. It's anybody's guess why they are doing this, though some authors have surmised that the big pubs were cheating Amazon out of thier royalties by hiking up the price of thier books so high that Amazon was losing money to discount them. Right now, the only way to get your book priced at 80 cents (or lower) is to publish it on MobiPocket.


Thanks for the response Kevis. FYI, here's a discussion on the DTP feedback forum that goes over this: http://forums.digitaltextplatform.com/dtpforums/thread.jspa?threadID=5264&tstart=0

Kind of an interesting read. A lot of conjecture and sniping. (;

I'm just keeping my price at 99 cents for now. Maybe I'll lower it later on mobipocket. I wonder how you get your book cross referenced from mobipocket? I have it at $1 on there but haven't noticed it on Amazon yet.

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 99 cents


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Another great review. Thanks John!

Review:
By  John P. Garry (United States)
I gave this book a try since, for 99 cents, what could go wrong? I came away impressed. I have already recommended this to a friend who likes sci fi. For comparison, this year I've enjoyed Neal Asher, Alastair Reynolds, Vinge, Robert Charles Wilson... Not that this book is derivative of or even similar to any of those. 

This author presents a believable post-capitalist society with a heavy emphasis on ai and genetically designed beings. While this society is alien, it is not completely so. While you're reading it you get that nagging sense that this world is really not far-fetched at all. He explores the ethical limits of genetic manipulation and describes the consciousness of humans who enjoy instant communication. The networked human and what that would entail also felt authentic to me. 

Excellent themes, fun and engaging presentation. I couldn't have been more happily surprised. 

Some commenters have suggested that only gamers would understand or enjoy this book. Silly. No more than only spacemen could enjoy Ender's game. 

I hope I find more work from this author.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

*Bump* It's been a few weeks. 

BTW, a few more good reviews in: MetaGame Reviews


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

I posted another version of my book. I couldn't resist. 

More editing fixes. It should be in really good shape now.

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 99 cents


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought this 6 weeks ago and STILL haven't had a chance to read it!  Too many books, too little time.....


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Scarlet, let me know what you think. Love the feedback. Yes, honest feedback is welcome.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Another 5 star review. Thanks Quickdry, whoever you are.

BTW, I'll be on vaca for the next week and offline.

------------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 99 cents


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Last chance to get MetaGame for 1 cent in the Kindle Store. I just raised the price to $2.99, but it will take a while to take effect.

Incidentally, MetaGame has been bobbing around in the top 100 best sellers for the last 3 weeks. It'll be interesting to see if it stays up there even a day after the price hike takes effect.

Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

MetaGame has been re-released at the promotional price of $2.99! This is the first sci-fi novel ever to be published by Amazon.com's new and selective publishing division-AmazonEncore.

I guarantee you have *never* read anything like this book. Please give it a shot.

Thanks,
Sam

////////
Blurb:
Speculative science fiction at its finest, MetaGame by Sam Landstrom is a 'future gamers' field guide and a philosophical cyberpunk adventure. In this original and disturbingly irreverent prospective world, gaming is more than a diversion-and gamers are, literally, in it for life. The OverSoul, an enigmatic, unifying force, offers winners points that add up to currency. Reigning champs are given the gift of immortality-while losers are condemned to aging and death. D_Light is one of the best players in his Family and will do anything to win, even if it means committing murder. When he's invited to a MetaGame-an exclusive, high-stakes competition-he jumps at the chance. But after the first quest, D_Light's overly ambitious ways brand him a renegade. With a warped sense of freewill that is needed to prevail, D_Light must either kill someone he's grown to love-or lose everything.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Sam!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

tonyaplank said:


> Congratulations, Sam!


Well, thanks! Have yourself a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

MetaGame is features as THE Kindle Daily Deal (11/20/2011)! Amazon doesn't feature content for the Kindle Daily Deal unless they think it's... Well, A GOOD deal!

Excellent ratings, great publisher, absurdly low price (just today!). 
99 cents! That's 88% off the full price!

How many exclamation points can I use in this post? I'm carpet bombing this puppy with exclamation points because that's how excited I am to have a novel featured in this program!

Thank you readers and thank you Amazon!
Sam


----------



## Mit Sandru (Aug 19, 2011)

How do you get on the Kindle Daily Deal? Thanks!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Amazon marketing/editing folks have to select your book and there is no exact equation for it, I suspect. I was told that ratings are an important part of the selection. Rotation of genre is probably a factor.

Although MetaGame started an indie book, it has since been republished by AmazonEncore. Because Amazon owns the publishing rights to these books, it makes business sense for them to promote them.

I haven't done an analysis of past Kindle Deal of the Day books over the last several months. I know there was at least one other AmazonEncore book (Mercury Falls). Maybe someone has analyzed these titles and noticed a pattern?

Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

#9 on the paid Kindle Store!

For those curious about the effect of a Kindle Daily Deal, here's the breakdown:
Midnight start of sale ~36,000 in paid.
- I slept
- 7:00 AM: #60
- 8:30 AM: #36
- 9:30 AM: #19
- 11:00 AM: #13
- Noon: #9

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

#5 on the paid Kindle Store!

For those curious about the effect of a Kindle Daily Deal, here's the breakdown:
Midnight start of sale ~36,000 in paid.
- I slept
- 7:00 AM: #60
- 8:30 AM: #36
- 9:30 AM: #19
- 11:00 AM: #13
- Noon: #9
- 1:30: #7
- 2:30: #5

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Mit Sandru (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Sam


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

DG Sandru said:


> Thanks Sam


Your welcome. I wish I knew more specifics.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

You must be thrilled, Sam!  Congratulations!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

KathyCarmichael said:


> You must be thrilled, Sam! Congratulations!


Oh, I am, thanks, Kathy... And you must be in seventh heaven with the insane volume you're getting on your #3 freebie. Thousands and thousands of readers.


----------

